# looking for Devils Flower Mantis for Son



## dbaer (Nov 30, 2016)

Hello I am looking for a Devils Flower Mantis nymph for my son to raise , Does anybody have any for sale. dbaer


----------



## Zeiss (Nov 30, 2016)

Does he know the care requirements for the mantids?  And to be clear, what species is he wanting?  There are two species that have used that common name: Idolomantis diabolica and Blepharopsis mendica.


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 30, 2016)

@dbaer The Devils Flower Mantis (Idolomantis diabolica), requires *expert* mantid care/husbandry and is a species I have no desire to attempt personally still. They are very difficult to keep or find in the hobby trade, and run usually $50-$75 each. Here is the care sheet for the species, I would highly recommend saving the money for something else.

Sorry but I will not help you locate the species either, as I feel it is inappropriate to do so.



Zeiss said:


> Does he know the care requirements for the mantids?  And to be clear, what species is he wanting?  There are two species that have used that common name: Idolomantis diabolica and Blepharopsis mendica.


The Blepharopsis mendica's common name is the Thistle mantis, see the care sheet here. The care sheet explains the name confusion a few keepers have about it, but it is not close to a Idolomantis diabolic.


----------



## crabbypatty (Nov 30, 2016)

@dbaer I would recommend a beginner's species, I started with three of the most popular beginner's species, the ghost mantis, giant african mantis, and giant asian mantis, two are adults and they're great to handle, one has learned to fly and flies onto me all the time. Idolomantis diabolica requires special care, and I won't attempt raising one at the moment, that would be an expensive mistake. As for my other mantids, I got my first three at bugsincyberspace.com, and I also got a lovely hierodula venosa from Mantis Monarch, she was by far my most treasured one, great personality, I would highly recommend one of those.


----------



## Zeiss (Nov 30, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> The Blepharopsis mendica's common name is the Thistle mantis, see the care sheet here. The care sheet explains the name confusion a few keepers have about it, but it is not close to a Idolomantis diabolic.


Oh, I have seen it labeled devil's flower mantis more commonly than that.  Guess I learned a thing today; thank you.  I have known it to be the Devil's flower mantis and the Idolomantis known as the giant devil's flower mantis.


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 1, 2016)

Zeiss said:


> Oh, I have seen it labeled devil's flower mantis more commonly than that.  Guess I learned a thing today; thank you.  I have known it to be the Devil's flower mantis and the Idolomantis known as the giant devil's flower mantis.


Strange, are you seeing the name confusion on mantid online stores, YouTube videos, or where exactly? I know ebay auctions and social networking sites are notorious for misidentifying species due to a lack of knowledge. Your welcome. I learn things myself daily, it is one great thing about the forum.


----------



## Rick (Dec 1, 2016)

This is not the classifieds. 

Please make a proper introduction here and then post your ad in the classifieds.


----------

